# night hunting?



## nene1972

ok so a lot of people around my area are saying they are finding mushrooms at night. I have been hunting mushrooms for over 30 years started at age 6. (I got better with age) I have never hunted at night. What are your thoughts? Easier at night because your focus area is smaller?


----------



## 357magnum

if you want to trample your hunting grounds blindly, go for it!


----------



## thewalkingstick

Really??


----------



## evolouie

I'm thinking the only way night hunting would be any good is with a very expensive infra-red night vision set-up.
The Mushrooms are always cooler than the surrounding foliage, so maybe looking for cold spots would find you a few?......
LOL I'll stick to the daytime hunts for now.


----------



## wizardscycle

haha reminds me of a time when I took my drunk of a neighbor out for a hunt at nite
no shrooms, but had a blast walkin along the top of the ridge watching my buddie fall up &amp; down the hills
at one time I had to go down a hill to help dragg his PLASTERED azz up to the top, and yea now we are both
falling azz over tea kettle back down to the bottom. O to be young again


----------



## nene1972

wizardscycle that is hilarious! got a good chuckle out of that Thanks! :lol:


----------

